# Question And Meaning Of A Shabad In Savaiyas



## sidhant (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
I was going through a Shabad on Guru Ramdas Ji's Gurpurab.
"Raaj jog takhat deean gur ramdaas
prathmay naanak chand
jagat bhayo aanand.."

Can anyopne explain the meaning of first line?
As per the english translation it says
Throne of Raja Yoga has been bestowed upon Guru Ram Das.

Who was Raja Yoga??? Any input would be helpfu.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Oct 11, 2005)

Gurfateh

Raj Yoga is the supreme form of Yoga ie union with God.


Raj here means the King like or Super.

In this type of Yoga union of God is possible while we live in household life with devbotion to God and thinking that all deeds are done by God.

So Gurmat is the Raj Yoga at its best so throne of Raj Yoga means reaching commmand or Gurugaddi given to Fourth Master.


Gurbani says.

Raj Leela Tere Nam Banaye

Your name made the game of super

Jog Banya Tere Kirtan Gayee.

By singing your glory union is made..

So Raj Yoga is the super type of union with God where we live as mere tools in the hand of Akal with devotion to the controller and Gurmat is unprecedented Raj Yoga better than what was told in Gita as due to misinterpetation it has gone astray in the form of worship of Krishan in personal.


----------

